# Barcelona vs. Munich



## expat16

I have been living in Barcelona for a few months now. Although I'm reluctant to call it living as I've been consumed both by settling in and working, so I've barely had a day off to enjoy anything here.

Due to some changes in circumstances, and because it appears citizenship applications have been frozen in Spain for the last 3 years (I hoped to stay here 2 years and apply with the fast-track process but it looks like I could wait 5 years and still not know the outcome) I am now reconsidering Barcelona and considering other countries, including UK and Germany.

In Germany, I am attracted to Munich. I like that it has green areas (English Garden and other gardens I have heard of), and that it is close to the Alps (which I love and I like skiing).

Weather is important to me, but I think I don't need a lot of sun. I moved to Spain because I got tired of the windy, grey Dutch weather (and general rudeness, small crowded spaces, small supermarkets, just felt very uncomfortable).

So, I guess what I mean is, I think I can tolerate less than perfect weather if these other stressors are not present. That is, I don't need to have so much sunshine as here in Spain, and I think Munich weather is probably better than NL as in not being too windy and grey. I don't mind cold.

So, would appreciate any advice regarding what living in Munich like and what you think about the weather. I was there last November, it was grey and rainy, but I enjoyed it a lot. Loved the food and atmosphere. But that was just a few days.


----------



## Bevdeforges

Anywhere you go there will be cultural adjustments to make - and if you're working, chances are you won't have the kind of time you'd like to have to explore your new environment. 

If you're interested in ultimately acquiring a European nationality, just be aware that Germany will require you to renounce your old US nationality (at a cost right now of $2350).

And yes, living among the Germans takes a certain amount of getting used to. Probably much easier if you already speak German, but there is also a mindset you need to deal with. I lived in the "other" part of southern Germany (Baden-Würtemberg) and really enjoyed my time there (even if the job situation was a bit "odd" - long story, not really relevant here other than it was something of a distraction). 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## expat16

Thanks for the info. Indeed, the possibility of dual nationality was a main attraction to Spain (I could have it due to my heritage). Unfortunately, nobody seems to know what is going on with citizenship applications. 

I can't deal with that uncertainty, because you have to remain in the country until the application is looked at. I'm not comfortable with that kind of inflexibility when applications are taking years to get processed, if at all!

I will talk with a prospective employer here in Spain in the next couple of weeks, not happy with current one. As I understand now, re salary/net income, I would be better off in Spain due to lower taxes here for single/no kids. 

ETA: So think, homework to do: try to talk to a lawyer about citizenship prospects...maybe go to Munich for a month to get that itch out of my system for while


----------



## aviontraveler

I lived in Maastricht for two years and loved it. I'm not sure the locals know how good things are in that gorgeous little city. No doubt it is a treasure. So clean (they vacuum clean between the cobble stones in the old city) and I found everyone to be friendly and helpful and I had no trouble speaking English only. A year ago I moved to Munich - smart - from the most expensive city in the Netherlands to the most expensive city in Germany. Once again, a rich town in the centre of a wealthy country and one or two hours away by inexpensive train from tons of amazing smaller cities. Rent is very expensive here but the other costs of living seem to be on a par with anywhere else in the EU, give or take some exceptions. Health insurance is compulsory in Germany and not all insurance plans are acceptable. Cost is charged as a percentage of income. I paid 450 Euros (with a seniors discount of about 25%) for an annual transport pass for bus, tram, S-bahn, U-Bahn up to zone 4 which is about half an hour from the city centre. Boredom factor in Munich is ZERO. There is never a day in the year that there is not something amazing to do. You'll be amused and delighted to see thousands of locals dressed in traditional lederhosen and dirndl for any excuse. A German friend told me that ten years ago the young people would not be seen dead in this costume but NOW it is seen to be Very uncool not to get it on for any kind of celebration. I think it's fantastic, colourful and heaps of fun. As you say, the English Garden is a glorious place on a sunny day with bodies strewn all over the grass, some wearing a LOT less than others, munching picnics, drinking beer, cooling off in the fast flowing river, wave riding or just siting on the bank resting tired feet in the cold water - and right in the heart of the city. Thousands of bikes (Munich us ultra bike friendly) or heaps of public trams and buses stopping nearby. Museums (and there are dozens of them participating in this scheme) charge one Euro entry on Sundays. You'd never be sorry moving here - if you can keep up with the pace.


----------



## expat16

Thanks for all the info. Getting excited about moving there in the future 

I discovered the surfing wave in Eisbach by accident. It was a cold night in November and I was walking near my hotel and I see someone carrying a surfboard....then more people with surfboards and now I could see the speedos too haha. I was confused and followed the source to discover the surfers, really cool!

I've been to Maastricht once when I was living in NL, really liked it and have to go back to see the caves which I didn't have time for.


----------



## wadistance

Come check out Hamburg. Reckon you’ll love it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

